# HYATT at NORTHSTAR LAKE TAHOE 2008 !!!



## Carmel85 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes it is true HYATT fractional ownership is coming to NorthStar Lake Tahoe right next to the RITZ!!!

They are building it now you can see for yourself.  Opening in 2008!!!:whoopie: 

Private chairlift for both resorts how much better can it get?

WOW WOW WOW.

I personally would like to THANK all HYatt Lake Tahoe owners that voted for STEVE DALLAS, unfortunately he lost but and the incumbents won. Here is the results. It was a great meeting though and a excellent resort.

Ralph Butler                37
Steve Dallas                108
David Hanks                17
Jack Hopkins                267
John McKillip                15
James Nakada                60
John Odin                10
Horst Pfendt                357
Sharon Smith                40
Donald C. Sturmer        22
Kathleen Wu                26
TOTAL VOTES        958


----------



## mesamirage (Aug 30, 2007)

Carmel... I will have to look at the Hyatt Tahoe location... you know how I like Tahoe!!  

Wow I think the ballot box was stuffed!  

We just booked Hyatt Carmel for Spring Break week... mid March for the whole week... maybe we will meet up.

Steve


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 30, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Carmel... I will have to look at the Hyatt Tahoe location... you know how I like Tahoe!!
> 
> Wow I think the ballot box was stuffed!
> 
> ...



Fractional Hyatt at NORTHSTAR what a place excellent, but cost $$$$.

Ballot was stuff! HAHA  Steve Dallas even was there asking some great questions so were about 20+ owners the most ever at a meeting. 

Yes we can meet up in Carmel for Spring Break!!


----------



## mesamirage (Aug 30, 2007)

Ohhh... I think the low cost of entry to the Hyatt system is a thing of the past! I have a feeling everything going forward is HIGH HIGH end... New York, Hawaii, Colorado, Tahoe, Newport Beach... I don't have enough points!!
3180... is still not enough! One more 1880-2200 week!

I just sold my Westin Kierland... so... I guess the hunt is back on!!

Steve


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 31, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Ohhh... I think the low cost of entry to the Hyatt system is a thing of the past! I have a feeling everything going forward is HIGH HIGH end... New York, Hawaii, Colorado, Tahoe, Newport Beach... I don't have enough points!!
> 3180... is still not enough! One more 1880-2200 week!
> 
> I just sold my Westin Kierland... so... I guess the hunt is back on!!
> ...



Happy hunting!!! SAT? anything? send PM


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Sep 1, 2007)

Are there any newspaper articles you can link to on the web?  This would be amazing, is it really true?

Thanks,
Dewey


----------



## mesamirage (Sep 1, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Happy hunting!!! SAT? anything? send PM


 
No I haven't heard anything back... I think it is gone... I will check one more time.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 1, 2007)

DeweyWhopper said:


> Are there any newspaper articles you can link to on the web?  This would be amazing, is it really true?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dewey




DEWEY,

Come up here to NORTHSTAR and look for yourself....They are building this right now right next too the RITZ.

Also this was public record and the HOA meeting at HYatt Lake Tahoe last Thursday.

You can try calling eastwest partners they are building it for Hyatt.

That is all i can tell you!!!

These are the Facts!!!

Bob


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Any news on Newport Beach?


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 2, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Any news on Newport Beach?



Im sorry at this time i can not say what else is coming to California but I expect  ALL hyatt owners will be enjoying more and more Hyatt resorts very soon.  NCAL and SCAL!!!:ignore: :ignore:  

This will be a win win for all hyatt owners especailly owners that live in California.  

All i can say is keep your eyes open at the California Costal commission meeting that is public record.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Sep 2, 2007)

If the new properties are anything like Hyatt Grand Aspen or The Residences at the Park Hyatt, they will be absolutely amazing.  Those two properties are the nices "hotel" rooms I have ever seen.  Nicer than any Four Seasons, or Ritz, etc.  

I am especially excited about the Northstar property.  Wow.  This is awesome!


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 2, 2007)

DeweyWhopper said:


> If the new properties are anything like Hyatt Grand Aspen or The Residences at the Park Hyatt, they will be absolutely amazing.  Those two properties are the nices "hotel" rooms I have ever seen.  Nicer than any Four Seasons, or Ritz, etc.
> 
> I am especially excited about the Northstar property.  Wow.  This is awesome!



The new properties with be nicer that ASPEN and BEaver Creek PH!!

Northstar with be #1 in the Hyatt system but most Hyatt people will still go to Colorado which is fine for all of us Hyatt owners in California. I will always go to Nothstar and Incline Village,nv both Hyatt's

Go Giants/Padres/Angles?  More Hyatt sites to come


----------



## mesamirage (Sep 2, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> This will be a win win for all hyatt owners especailly owners that live in California.


 
and This will be a win win for all hyatt owners especially owners that live in Arizona!!  

You know Tahoe is my favorite place..... can't wait for NorthStar!!

You... me... every Hyatt owner needs MORE POINTS!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 2, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> and This will be a win win for all hyatt owners especially owners that live in Arizona!!
> 
> You know Tahoe is my favorite place..... can't wait for NorthStar!!
> 
> You... me... every Hyatt owner needs MORE POINTS!!




Please dont tell all the hyatt owners they need more points then we both need more points too.I thought we could get Lake Tahoe and Northstar for ourselves.Haha

Im up here in Tahoe now 80 degrees not to bad not a ton of people either next week will be EMPTY all to myself at the lake. About 300+ people on the Hyatt Beach today. Friday 150 people Tuesday NOBODY (ok maybe 25 people max)

See you soon


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hyatt Northstar will have 100 units and the base of the village. Also the sales office for Hyatt is almost finished so they expect to open for sales very soon Late 2007 early 2008

Enjoy!!


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Sep 23, 2007)

Any other confirmations that Hyatt is truly building in Northstar? 

 I have searched the web, talked with Hyatt directly, called East West Partners, asked a person who owns in the Northstar Village to look for a Hyatt sign, etc., and nobody has been able to find anything about Hyatt at Northstar, other than this thread.

I know I am sounding skeptical, but please note that it is only because I am extremely excited about the possibility, and if it is true, then I am going to try to buy another week or so resale.

Thanks,
Dewey


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 23, 2007)

DeweyWhopper said:


> Any other confirmations that Hyatt is truly building in Northstar?
> 
> I have searched the web, talked with Hyatt directly, called East West Partners, asked a person who owns in the Northstar Village to look for a Hyatt sign, etc., and nobody has been able to find anything about Hyatt at Northstar, other than this thread.
> 
> ...



Dewey,

Why don't you just drive up to Northstar and see it for yourself!   Look at the HOA meeting at Lake Tahoe it should be in their minutes.
Call Hyatt Lake Tahoe and ask them!!!

I know you might be skeptical but it is being built that is the FACTS!!!  I cant say but there will be 3-4 new Hyatt on the west coast(california)    with in 3 -5 years!!

If you read some of the thread you can figure it out there they will be.


----------

